# v rolling



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok I havew a 11 month old female named lillee lou. She rolls in anything tat smells. I don't mean once in a while if it smells she rolls in it. Even hunting she will rool into it I seen her rool in deer poop rabbit poop died grass. Baby birds. Frogs. Tats just a start


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

She must be friends with Kian. His favourite is horse poop and just the other day he rolled around on a dead frog.
It happens.
I asked his trainer once and he told me it's because it's just instinctual. He's an animal and that's what they do. 
Mostly I think he does it because he knows it really ticks me off


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Kian, I thought of you guys on the weekend when merc came across his first ever horse-poo.  And yes.... he rolled in it.....at least he tried to but I got there first.

And he also rolls in anything and everything that smells. Any dead animal he can find (he drags them out from under the bushes, runs just out of my reach then rolls around). Poo of all sorts, rabbit, possum, wallaby and now apparently horse. Mushy stinky piles of dead grass. Mud.

I think he does it because he likes having a bath. And he only likes having a bath because he is trying to find out what is down the plug hole (he pulls the plug out and sticks his nose in). :


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

I joke around about it and tell my girlfriend she is just putting on her perfume. It. Never false to when we r getting ready to go somewhere. And she is going she rolls into something


----------

